# This just arrived



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Well this just arrived. Tried a new vendor. Price was damn good. All looks good so far, and have not smoked one yet. Any comments would be appreciated.

Box codes are HFR JUL04 and KNA NOV 04


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

More photos


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Some more


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Last but not least


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed-Limited Edition, congrats on a great buy!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Got to love good quality cigar ****


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Those look good enough to smoke...:dr 

Well done Matt.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

nice purchase,


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

:dr WOW :dr


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

fakes:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice purchase.

One box to smoke and one box to put away for a :s .


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Those Hermoso #2 are delicious.
Great buy.
Great full bodied smoke.
Just ask some of the South Florida CS BOTLs that got a taste of my box.

I have a box of Hermoso #1 aging away, untouched.
I am tempted now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Blueface said:


> Just ask some of the South Florida CS BOTLs that got a taste of my box.


 
that doesn't sound quite right, does it?

:r


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I am pretty sure that they are fakes, but then again, they could be the real thing. Send me five cigars from each box. I'll check them out and let you know for sure!  

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Nice purchase.
> 
> One box to smoke and one box to put away for a :s .


I think this is some of the best advice. Glad that I am now finally getting in this mind set.


----------



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

LUv,


Just letting them set for a few weeks makes a difference. My El reys look different from when I first received them. When i first got them the wrappers had some markings and they smoked a little young.

After 3 4 week in the humidor the wrappers look more uniform and they have settled down a bit. Let them sit as long as you can stand it.

Question to all. The habanos branding on the bottom. I know that it has to be indented on the bottom of the box but is there no ink or is it heat stanped and then some ink ? 

The box on the left pic in this post looks like it is darker (with some ink) and the box on the right looks like lighter than the box on the right. 

Can the barnding on the bottom of the box have some ink ?



KId


----------



## brian (Jan 1, 2000)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> More photos


Matt

I am thinking of buying these. What is the box code of the box on the right? they look very dark and oily or is that just the lighting in the photo?

Thanks


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Well this just arrived. Tried a new vendor. Price was damn good. All looks good so far, and have not smoked one yet. Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Box codes are HFR JUL04 and KNA NOV 04


How much did these bad boys cost you?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

brian said:


> Matt
> 
> I am thinking of buying these. What is the box code of the box on the right? they look very dark and oily or is that just the lighting in the photo?
> 
> Thanks


Brian the code is HFR JUL04. Hope this helps. Still haven't smoked one but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> How much did these bad boys cost you?


Bonggoy, P.M. sent.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> that doesn't sound quite right, does it?
> 
> :r


:r Only you Greg...only you!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

SHHHHHHHHHH! Don't tell anyone but these are good. I'm not even done with it yet.


----------



## brian (Jan 1, 2000)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> SHHHHHHHHHH! Don't tell anyone but these are good. I'm not even done with it yet.


I just pulled the trigger..shhhhhh is right. Probably the best deal I have seen all year on any box


----------

